# a lesson from one 'Ell See



## Quantz

A young man learns from school of life, plus a higher education from sages of India.
Finally, he explains :

"And, in a manner of speaking, I have had a lesson from one 'Ell See (which see)."

The *'Ell See *part gives me pause.


----------



## petit1

Je suppose que c'est un jeu de mot : one (un certain / un dénommé)
d'une dénommée/ d'une certaine "Ell See (elle voit)".
= Elsie
On peut imaginer le genre de leçon dont le garçon a bénéficié.
Ça peut aussi être masculin.


----------



## Quantz

Aucune Elsie dans le texte, hélas.


----------



## Kelly B

L. C., maybe? (with the same phrasing as Petit1's)


----------



## Quantz

Thank you, Kelly. What, or who would be L.C. ?


----------



## petit1

L'auteur n'avait peut-être pas besoin de parler davantage de "Ell See"; on peut imaginer qu'il citait ce personnage en passant sans plus s'y attacher ensuite.
"Ell See" peut aussi faire penser à quelqu'un qui a des dons de voyance.


----------



## Quantz

Je suis sensible à ces jeux de mots bilingues, mais cela n'a pas lieu d'être ici, l'auteur étant purement anglophone.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

It may well be, as Kelly suggests, the pronunciation of "L. C." [We usually _write_, for "which see", the Latin abbreviation "q.v."]


----------



## Quantz

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> Hi, Q,
> 
> 
> 
> I meant "Or rather, that (guiboles, etc.) are  what he takes the public for, how he thinks of them."





ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> It may well be, as Kelly suggests, the pronunciation of "L. C." [We usually _write_, for "which see", the Latin abbreviation "q.v."]



But still, I don't understand what "L.C." means…


----------



## pointvirgule

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> [We usually _write_, for "which see", the Latin abbreviation "q.v."]


Merci, atf. Et à ce propos :


> _quod vide_ (_q.v._), which see, Used after a term or phrase that should be looked up elsewhere in the current document or book. (Source)


Donc, la réponse a plus de chances de se trouver dans le livre que dans ce forum. 

(Cela dit, on peut s'interroger sur la présence de l'apostrophe dans _'Ell_, qui suggère la suppression d'une lettre. Jeux de mots :_ L. C./Elsie – Hell See_ ?)


----------



## didierpitre

L.C. correspond peut-être à _loco citato_ ( A l'endroit cité précédemment - TERMIUM) plutôt qu'à _quod vide_. Est-ce que ces termes correspondent l'un à l'autre? (Il me semble qu'ils sont semblables mais un peu différents) Ou bien il se mèle dans sa terminologie? Ou ben ça n'a vraiment pas rapport...


----------



## Jason_2_toi

L.C. is also an abbreviation for letter of credit, not that I believe that's going to help you.


----------



## Quantz

didierpitre said:


> L.C. correspond peut-être à _loco citato_ ( A l'endroit cité précédemment - TERMIUM) plutôt qu'à _quod vide_. Est-ce que ces termes correspondent l'un à l'autre? (Il me semble qu'ils sont semblables mais un peu différents) Ou bien il se mèle dans sa terminologie? Ou ben ça n'a vraiment pas rapport...



Je ne vois pas de réf. à Termium dans les post, en revanche loco citato pourrait être une piste.
Toutefois, la question de l'abréviation, à laquelle j'avais en effet réfléchi, laisse perplexe. Notamment
parce qu'il écrit "*one* 'Ell See".
Pas d'indice dans le livre so far.


----------



## petit1

Pour "*one*" je ne vois que la possibilité déjà émise: un (e) certain (e) / un(e) dénommé(e) XXX. je pense toujours que c'est ainsi que ce personnage se fait appeler ou s'appelle.


----------



## Quantz

Finally found it after extensive research : L.C. : London Council.
Even though the meaning remains obscure. As Kipling said : But that's another story.


----------



## petit1

Good! That puts an end to our wildest guesses.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

So "one 'Ell See" means one (as in a single) London Council person - perhaps he'd tried to contact several and got only the one reply?


----------



## petit1

Il est vrai que le "_one_" demeure problématique. Pourquoi "_one_" et non _"a_"?


----------



## Uncle Bob

When was it written? "L.C." for London Council must be fairly recent as it used to be "L.C.C." London County Council.
It seems unlikely anyway.
It is also possible that the "Ell" refers to something in Hindi, Gujarati,...


----------



## petit1

> It is also possible that the "Ell" refers to something in Hindi, Gujarati,...


Then, we could think that ("which see") is the translation or transcription of "Ell See".
How can we explain the apostrophe before Ell ? Does it stand for a letter?


----------



## archijacq

I am the Sheik of the *London County Council, the ‘Ell See See*! Behold, *I am wearing my ‘Ell See See*! Know, this is the source, the device and the secret of my prosperity! With this neck-wear, this mystic material, I am a burrasahib! A man! I am Eaten! I am Westmoreland! I am Shrewsbury! I am ‘Arrow! I am Charter’s House! I am Rugby-Football! I am Gun Co. Winchester! I am all-in-all! And CLC besides! With the aid of this neck-wear,


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

petit1 said:


> Il est vrai que le "_one_" demeure problématique. Pourquoi "_one_" et non _"a_"?



Yes, but it'd be "an L.C." (pronunciation of indefinite article before a vowel sound). Maybe the speaker pronounces "an" and "one" similarly (unlikely though possible)? Did the young man _say_ "one 'Ell See/Cee (which see)." - is the quote from a recording, a transcription of a recording, or a written text? Does he speak with an accent elsewhere in the text?


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Re my avant-previous post: I thought he might say "LC" referring to a person as one says "MP" for "Member of Parliament".


----------



## petit1

quelqu'un du LC


----------



## Uncle Bob

archijac's quote (from G.V.Desani, cited here) needs an extra sentence to explain "I have had a lesson from one 'Ell See..." : "With the aid of this neck-wear, I have helped others, given countless concrete lessons of pukka Occidental wisdom to the needy..."

Though how one translates "a burrasahib with an old school tie" I don't know.

(PS I particularly liked the "Gun co Winchester" pun.)


----------



## petit1

"This neck-wear" désigne-t-il une cravate d'une école comme Eton, par exemple, ou s'agit-il du *badge d'accréditation* qui se porte autour de cou?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Il doit être une cravate, un "old school tie" (Eton, Harrow, Charterhouse... sont énumerés) et tout que ça implique.

PS L'"old school tie" est portée par les anciens éléves (pour "ouvrir des portes") et diffère de la cravate portée par les éléves de l'école.


----------



## admetus

To follow on from Uncle Bob, all the seven boarding Clarendon schools are referenced: Eton, Westminster, Shrewsbury, Harrow, Charterhouse, Rugby and Winchester. Along with the day schools, St Pauls and Merchant Taylors, they were the original public schools.


----------



## Jason_2_toi

I think the posters haven't ascribed enough importance to the apostrophe, which, assuming it's not a typo, is the key to the conundrum.
It replaces something, in other words one or more letters - I imagine several.
In other words the name of a personage or character which was or will be mentioned elsewhere in the book. Only my opinion of course.


----------

